

Darpa funds $11M tool that will make coding easier - nitishmd
http://www.engadget.com/2014/11/09/darpa-pliny-coding/

======
signa11
> fta: Once it finds the nearest fit, the tool will clip any unnecessary
> parts, polish the code further to come up with the best solution it can, and
> make sure the final product has no security flaws

if this alone were possible (and imho, that's a huge if) it would be money
well spent. perhaps, doing it over an existing code-base might be a good
measure...

